# Adjust friction wheel - NEW PICS ADDED* what am i missing



## Bc3 (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks in advance for the help - i have a 1995 era ST724 model #932027 ser#023656


I have done a search on site as well On line million you tube videos and haven’t seen mine.
I adjusted per manual but not happy with the results

Pls link me to a video or if you have any tips that could help. I’m sitting at 3 1/4” at the handle - maybe i can just clean the surfaces again and adjust it to 3 1/2 ?

thanks in advance! Bob


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Lets see a photo of the wheel. It may be worn down enough that it needs to be replaced. I replaced the wheel on my neighbor’s Ariens and it was only about 4 yrs old.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

What's the problem? Guessing lack of drive, but what specific? Did it suddenly stop? Herky jerky? Only in heavy snow? Could be a belt, friction wheel, water getting in. More info and be willing to remove the bottom pan and belt cover to troubleshoot.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As mentioned, could be a lot of things not even related to the cable adjustment ... you'll have to drop the pan, also remove belt cover and do some inspection. At least that is what I would do.


----------



## Bc3 (Dec 18, 2020)

Will drop the pan - issue is not very strong drive going forward - seems weak to me and i have to use it all the way high speed


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

If you need a friction disc, take measurements of the old one and start looking. I have a '84 Tru-Test that is really obsolete and it has taken several days to locate one that I can make work if or when mine fails. With a will, there is always a way!

The first thing to do is open up the machine and figure out exactly how it operates. Clean and lubricate everything that needs lubricating and then make sure things work as they should.

Snowblowers are very unique but have very simple functions that you should be able to figure out. Lots of people here that will help you to understand the mechanics and help solve the problems these things always seem to have.


----------



## Bc3 (Dec 18, 2020)

I have opened it up and taken a look - don’t see anything with my eye. At this point perhaps i don’t have enough pressure and need adjustment of the cable mores. Pls lmk if you see anything wrong and if you have any adjustment pointers


----------



## Bc3 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Bc3 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Bc3 (Dec 18, 2020)

With speed selector on fastest - the free gap is (+) 1/8”. I also noticed that the disk does have some wobble in it


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Drive disk looks a little polished. sand it to break the glaze and remove the rubber, clean it good, tighten up the drive cable adjustment.


----------



## Bc3 (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks - Re adjusting - am i better to adjust by looking at the free gap between the wheel and disk ? I would do it leaving about a 1/16 of daylight to allow free spin. Would this not be a more accurate way to adjust or would i be putting too much pressure wheel to disc?


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

You can feel the preload on the lever once the disk makes contact with the drive plate. With the belly pan open its easy to get is set.


----------



## Bc3 (Dec 18, 2020)

So what I’m asking is - if i set the gap between the disk and wheel to 1/16 so the wheels can free spin - would the resulting spring load on the disk be too much ?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The entire interior is noticably "dry", not enough lubrication. The gears should have more grease on them, and the shaft that the friction disk slides across could also use more grease. Looks like the disk isnt moving freely enough side to side.

Scot


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok ... Driven Disk is hanging over the drive plate, not good. I see uneven wear on the rubber disk caused by that. Probably why it drives better in fastest speed. Adjust the gear selector to move it in from the edge 1/8". Axle bushings need lubed.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As stated, I would get that high speed position moved in onto the drive plate ... also lube up the gears, connectors and slid points in what looks to be a very dry internal area. Make sure no lube gets on the drive plate or friction disc.

My experience is free wheel space is just off the disc ... drive lever tension against the plate and disc is a feel for me. I suppose a return spring could fail, break, or stretch out, but I have never experienced that. Certainly, if your getting slipping, well something is evidently amiss.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Sorry for delay, might help future searches.
Must not have hit enter when I responded to this a while ago. Hope the guy got it figured out.
It would appear the traction belt idler tension spring is missing or at least not in it's correct notch.








Ariens 08317200


----------

